# Novice Class?



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

How many times should you place in Novice class befor all the local shoot move you up. 

This will not get out of hand. So please no bashing or talking about people. 

WE as clubs need to move Novice shooters out at LOCAL shoots up to make it fun for all new shooters so they have a chance to win. 

And yes ASA will stand behind us so don't go there.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

This is one of our rules at RAC 

Novice-If you win 1st place twice or 2 of any place in Novice at RAC, you WILL get moved up next shoot.
If you have won at other shoots and placed and we think you need to move you will be move up.

Yes it is posted on our website.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

WE are asking all clubs to help out on this. There are a few names at the top right now that need to be moved and we all know it.  

ASA rules are a guideline for us but we need to do what is the best for our local shoots.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 28, 2012)

Dang, three posts in ten minutes. You are on a role today.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 28, 2012)

jody, you anwsered your own question...it's in the rules already..if you win twice, you've got to move up.  archery in atlanta has a lot of folks, but only a few really good 3d shooters...we all know who they are!!  if they won't move up voluntarily, the clubs will forcefully move them up!!   rules IS rules


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 28, 2012)

In N Ga if you finish 1st or 2nd twice you have to move up. I would be curious to know how a novice shoots 208/8 ?  I know, beginners luck.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

You will only better yourself if you move up. It will make you a better archer. And the true Novice shooters will like you for it.

Don't think just because you just started shooting a bow this year you should be shooting Novice class.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 28, 2012)

*money shooters*

Where is the money shooters?? I know there has got to be some shooters to move up from open trophy..Where do you go from k45?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> At RBO we try and keep an eye out for the shooters who are really doing will and ask them to move up. I think if you Place twice in Novice at any time you should move up. But this can also go for some other classes as well. Everyone needs to understand that everyone whats to do well and have fun, but sometimes it's no fun when you shoot your best score ever only to be beat by someone  with a really high score and that has been in Novice for a while. Moving up a class means you my get beat but you may also get alot better and learn alot more. A great shooter of 3-D archery told me something one time, he said "I've been beat by the best and I have beat the best" Words to remember as we all enjoy some foam killing and friendships we make along the way.



Dang it can't find the like button.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Where is the money shooters?? I know there has got to be some shooters to move up from open trophy..Where do you go from k45?



Yep.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 28, 2012)

Seeing as I just started shooting 3D last year, I started out in Hunter class. I got into 3D to help my bowhunting. Little did I know how addictive this sport is and how competitive I am and desiring to be better. But when I got in, I didn't see the challenge to do better in yardage estimation in a 30 yd max class. I'm not saying I would have smoked Novice but I felt confident myself up to 30 yds in yardage estimation. I returned to Hunter this year with a goal, to be bumped by ASA in the course of the year. My plan is to shoot an Open or 45 yd class beginning next year. 

I agree though regarding Novice class. Sometimes beginning archers need to have some confidence and not get to a shoot and go 'oh no, he's here. I don't have a chance'. 

I think what your rules state are good and in line. Biggest thing is clubs need to post it, maybe not just on a website but on a poster board at the check in table just like if you tell us to shoot upper 12's instead of lowers. 

Yall just keep doing a good job with the courses! Thanks for all that you all do.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 28, 2012)

Our rule is twice and you have to move. It is only far to the rest of the novice shooters for the people that is doing well to move up or just shoot for fun, because that is what it is all about is fun of our sport of archery.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 28, 2012)

Bottom line is I shoot some days good and some days bad. But I always intend and do have a good time! I get more aggravated with myself and a bad shot than I do by getting beat by somebody.


----------



## kracker67 (Mar 28, 2012)

be caeful jody you already run mark keesee off keep running your mouth about other people you want have  other people  coming back to your shoots just saying


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jody, I don't even see the need for this thread. Two wins and a move has been the rule at every place I've been since I started shooting 4 yrs ago. Just like the rest of the threads in the last several weeks that have started a lot of yip yap back and forth, this one is headed in the same direction. I can't remember any instances in the last couple of years, that  when the 2 win situation came up, the club had no trouble with any particular individual when they were asked to move, they just went, and didn't mind at all. If there is a particular individual that you have in mind, then talk to them, don't bring it on here, because as you can see, it's going to go down hill.......

Oh, and you know I love you buddy......


----------



## KillZone (Mar 28, 2012)

*to all that are concerned*

Just wanted to say thanks to hound dog for the chat. Just want to let all you Novice shooters know that I will gladly move up at the next shoot.  Happy shooting Novice shooters.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

kracker67 said:


> be caeful jody you already run mark keesee off keep running your mouth about other people you want have  other people  coming back to your shoots just saying



I got ya. I have not posted anyone name and this is not personal this what is good for the club and new shooters. What happen with me a Keesee is alot different than this. Thanks for watching out for me.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 28, 2012)

I do agree that the clubs need to work together. The only way that can happen is a universal set of rules.

Any time that money is the prize, there will be someone to bend or break the rules to get there. It is up to the clubs to organize themselves to help curtail this type of activity.

My .02 which is worth about as much as my shooting.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to hound dog for the chat. Just want to let all you Novice shooters know that I will gladly move up at the next shoot.  Happy shooting Novice shooters.



Yes sir you can call me any time.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 28, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Jody, I don't even see the need for this thread. Two wins and a move has been the rule at every place I've been since I started shooting 4 yrs ago. Just like the rest of the threads in the last several weeks that have started a lot of yip yap back and forth, this one is headed in the same direction. I can't remember any instances in the last couple of years, that  when the 2 win situation came up, the club had no trouble with any particular individual when they were asked to move, they just went, and didn't mind at all. If there is a particular individual that you have in mind, then talk to them, don't bring it on here, because as you can see, it's going to go down hill.......
> 
> Oh, and you know I love you buddy......


Looking for the like button on this one.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Where is the money shooters?? I know there has got to be some shooters to move up from open trophy.Where do you go from k45?



Its gonna be tough to force someone to move up from trophy unless their an open A or above shooter. 
Novice is completely different. Its for "beginners". One or two wins and you should be outta there. 
No since in running a green horn off with a beating. Their the future.

I remember my first shoot. My son and I both won our classes and went home with trophy's. You couldn't wipe the smile off our face. There was no 40 yd classes back then. I went from 30 yd novice straight into 45 yd unlimited. It took a while to get that next trophy but it meant twice as much.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Jody, I don't even see the need for this thread. Two wins and a move has been the rule at every place I've been since I started shooting 4 yrs ago. Just like the rest of the threads in the last several weeks that have started a lot of yip yap back and forth, this one is headed in the same direction. I can't remember any instances in the last couple of years, that  when the 2 win situation came up, the club had no trouble with any particular individual when they were asked to move, they just went, and didn't mind at all. If there is a particular individual that you have in mind, then talk to them, don't bring it on here, because as you can see, it's going to go down hill.......
> 
> Oh, and you know I love you buddy......





badcompany said:


> Looking for the like button on this one.



I know yall but if everyone will just stay on track good will come out of this. 

One Novice shooter has moved up because of this thread.

I know it is hard to keep up with every shooter and every club I just hope other novice shooters read this and move up on there own like Killzone.


----------



## slick 3412 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well this is my second year ever shooting a bow and my first year of 3D competition! I started at CBG and shot true novice and won with a score of 173z! I planned on shooting novice class from the beginning through about midway of the 3D season until I could upgrade my equipment to move up! My girl wanted to start shooting as well so I had to purchase her a bow! I now have me some new equipment as well and plan on shooting Hunter class the rest of the season! Even though I have not won novice class, I have placed 2nd 3 times! Am I ready to move up? I don't know! But I'm bout to find out! I got tired of of getting smoked by some people posting consecutive 200 plus scores!


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 29, 2012)

We have a win once or place twice rule for competition or you can always shoot for fun. It's been kinda unwritten so we are going to post this as well as other rules to go by at our club. 
It's hard to keep all clubs on the same set of rules, but I agree a fairly close set of rules to go by would be helpful for all.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

We are like everyone else above. We will give you a plaque once and remind that shooter at the next tournament they attend to start practice judging before they look at the yardage sheet (Our novice is all known) because they are on their way up the ladder. 

Now if a guy has shot Novice the year before and practiced all offseason before throwing up a 208-210 type score at the first shoot of the year.... they will get a friendly "welcome to Hunter" speach


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with the way muzzy is doing it place once then shoot fun or move up ! I have won a few this season and at those places I will not shoot for place even if I can by club rules .I shoot fun and enjoy teaching my kid how to shoot and  be fare competitors that is my greats joy! and K45 is next for me soon I hope. I am already getting the you need to move up talk lol and I just started shooting lol .


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 29, 2012)

To me the rules that is in place for the novice class is working just fine. I think there need to be some kind of rule for the open trophy class and maybe even the hunter class to move up. People need a challenge to get better but some do not want to move up on there own. Some want to beat the same people they all the time. I guess they are just scared of a challenge and maybe scared of getting beat. That my .02


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 29, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to hound dog for the chat. Just want to let all you Novice shooters know that I will gladly move up at the next shoot.  Happy shooting Novice shooters.





hound dog said:


> Yes sir you can call me any time.





hound dog said:


> I know yall but if everyone will just stay on track good will come out of this.
> 
> One Novice shooter has moved up because of this thread.
> 
> I know it is hard to keep up with every shooter and every club I just hope other novice shooters read this and move up on there own like Killzone.



See how easy that was? You made my point for me, just a simple conversation....

And about the other part of my comment.....I was right about that too...


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 29, 2012)

This is my first year doing 3-D and hunting with a bow(this past deer season). I have attended 3 shoots and shot for fun but this weekend I will be shooting Novice due to some sound advice from Hound Dog, "it will be a better challenge and make you a better archery shooter,just step up and do it." So I am stepping up but I keep seeing these 200plus scores on novice and I hope by the time I am that good I will be shooting K45.Jody I am stepping up and taking the challenge so I hope I do good and keep on learning and keep getting better, Thank You Jody!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 29, 2012)

Bamaboy get your yardage right and shoot a big'n its all in your mechanics you can do it. Don't second guess yourself. Happy shooting !!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't seen much of an open C class.(red stake, 40 yds) There probably aught to be one for a beginner with a slide to move up to. 
That white stake will be quite a challenge for a beginner. Just a thought ?


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I haven't seen much of an open C class.(red stake, 40 yds) There probably aught to be one for a beginner with a slide to move up to.
> That white stake will be quite a challenge for a beginner. Just a thought ?



I think thats what open trophy should be. A biginner open class.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 29, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I think thats what open trophy should be. A biginner open class.



That would be kinda tough to throw a beginning open shooter, from a 30 yd class to 45 yds......don't think that will happen...


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 29, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Where is the money shooters?? I know there has got to be some shooters to move up from open trophy..





GIBBS said:


> To me the rules that is in place for the novice class is working just fine. I think there need to be some kind of rule for the open trophy class and maybe even the hunter class to move up. People need a challenge to get better but some do not want to move up on there own. Some want to beat the same people they all the time. I guess they are just scared of a challenge and maybe scared of getting beat. That my .02



I think there was a thread on this toward the end of last season.  You fellows see Open Money as a "move up" from Open Trophy, when at most places, they shoot from the exact same stake.  I shoot Open Trophy most of the time for a few reasons (a) I am not in this game for the money (even if I was really good, which I am usually not, it would be a pay cut) (b) I usually have kids along with me, which is not exactly the ideal conditions for performing at your best most of the time, and makes it more expensive at the sign in table before the money class add on, and (c) all the "drama" and smack talking "bull - stuff" seems to go with the money classes.  There are more reasons, but these 3 alone are enough to make the point that there are many reasons for guys to choose Open Trophy over Open Money, other than being scared to death of you Open Money guys, which I assure you I most definitely am 

I always compare my scores to the money class.  Every now and then, I actually shoot a good enough score to have placed "in the money" had I paid to be in that class.  I actually won a little money winning a local shoot last year that had an Open B class.  I don't remember how much pocket change I got, but I do remember it came down to me and a good friend, who was nice enough to put a little extra pressure on me because he finished first and let me know exactly what I had to do to pull it out.  The memory of pulling out that last shot with the pressure on me has lasted much longer than the memory of the amount of money I took home, and I appreciated the genuine "congrats" I got from my friend more than the few bucks.

Lee mentioned there should be a 40 yard "beginner" Open class, equivalent of Open C in ASA - I believe Hilsmans does have Open Trophy shoot from the 40 yard max stake like the Hunter class, and Open Money from the longer stake.  For that reason, when I go to Hilsmans, I will shoot Open Money, because I shoot Open B in ASA, a 45 yard class, and I would view shooting in a 40 yard max class as "shooting below my level".  Am I saying I would definitely win the 40 yard class if I shot it ? Nope, just saying I shoot 45 yard max everywhere else, so that is the appropriate class for me.

A final point on the "forced" move "up" to Open Money from Open Trophy - some guys just don't care to shoot for money every weekend - some have religious reasons, others just don't want to.  Why force them to pay a higher amount (or choose not to come anymore) just so payouts can be maximized for those that get excited about shooting for money ?  It isn't about the choice between money or a plastic trophy, it is about how the shooter wants to spend their time and money.  I think having an Open Trophy option is good for those who don't want to get caught up in the drama, don't feel like they are shooting well enough to compete with the "serious" shooters on that given day, or just don't want to spend the extra $$.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 29, 2012)

dgmeadows said:


> I think there was a thread on this toward the end of last season.  You fellows see Open Money as a "move up" from Open Trophy, when at most places, they shoot from the exact same stake.  I shoot Open Trophy most of the time for a few reasons (a) I am not in this game for the money (even if I was really good, which I am usually not, it would be a pay cut) (b) I usually have kids along with me, which is not exactly the ideal conditions for performing at your best most of the time, and makes it more expensive at the sign in table before the money class add on, and (c) all the "drama" and smack talking "bull - stuff" seems to go with the money classes.  There are more reasons, but these 3 alone are enough to make the point that there are many reasons for guys to choose Open Trophy over Open Money, other than being scared to death of you Open Money guys, which I assure you I most definitely am
> 
> I always compare my scores to the money class.  Every now and then, I actually shoot a good enough score to have placed "in the money" had I paid to be in that class.  I actually won a little money winning a local shoot last year that had an Open B class.  I don't remember how much pocket change I got, but I do remember it came down to me and a good friend, who was nice enough to put a little extra pressure on me because he finished first and let me know exactly what I had to do to pull it out.  The memory of pulling out that last shot with the pressure on me has lasted much longer than the memory of the amount of money I took home, and I appreciated the genuine "congrats" I got from my friend more than the few bucks.
> 
> ...



How dare you come on here and reply with a logical post that makes perfect sense.......


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 29, 2012)

like bowana said , there used to be an intermediate class between novice and open..but that went away years ago..now with the open and open $$ class, there's no way to force someone to move up to open $$$.  there used to be a manufacturers class, too: where anybody who had a sponsor had to shoot in that class.  thre was a lot of controversy, so they did away with that, also.  now a days there's the open class and that's where good shooters wind up.  the $$$ class is for pros...that's where the crazy good shooters wind up.  it is pretty traumatic to move up from novice to open, but you get better quicker, when you're shooting against better shooters.  just my .02


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 29, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in ASA if a novice shooter gets bumped, he then must shoot Hunter or Open C which is 40 yd max class, or greater at his/her next shoot. I agree to make a novice shooter go from 30 yds known to 45 unknown would be huge difference even if they went K54   LOL!!  That ones for you Jody! And if bumped in ASA from Hunter, the option is Open B or higher at the end of the current season. 

For an automatic bump from Hunter to Open would be tough and possibly not popular due to added expense of totally different equipment. Maybe that's where the Unlimited class gets it boost to grow. But the yardage difference wouldn't be that huge, for me, I would think. I'll find out after this season and may be eatin you folks dust when I do but I'll be havin fun! 

Something I've really enjoyed after being in 3D is how its a group of people that all care about promoting archery. Sure some have different ideas and plans but the goals are almost the same for everyone - to have fun and introduce others to the sport. I've met some great people to shoot with locally and at the national level shoots and am impressed at how the community, for the most part, works.


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 29, 2012)

That is the only thing keeping me from moving up my Bowtech has to grow up to play with the big kids lol


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in ASA if a novice shooter gets bumped, he then must shoot Hunter or Open C which is 40 yd max class, or greater at his/her next shoot. I agree to make a novice shooter go from 30 yds known to 45 unknown would be huge difference even if they went K54   LOL!!  That ones for you Jody! And if bumped in ASA from Hunter, the option is Open B or higher at the end of the current season.
> .



Yep ASA bump you from Novice yes go to a higher class. no one said they have to go to K45 that is up to them. I say go to hunter even with the equipment that they were shooting in Novice and work your way up . The only different from Novice is 10yr and you can use a lens and you don't have to have a lens to shoot Hunter and trust you can still win with no lens see and done it many times locally.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

OK all I can say is thanks for staying on track some what. I think this one of the first post I've see that did not go off the deep end in a while. LOL 

The weekend is near and their are shoots everywhere so go shoot and have fun. Just remember if their is someone that you see that could that could use some help offer them some. Archers helping archers.

Don't be a sandbagger move out of the way for the other archers and we all can have fun.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> This is my first year doing 3-D and hunting with a bow(this past deer season). I have attended 3 shoots and shot for fun but this weekend I will be shooting Novice due to some sound advice from Hound Dog, "it will be a better challenge and make you a better archery shooter,just step up and do it." So I am stepping up but I keep seeing these 200plus scores on novice and I hope by the time I am that good I will be shooting K45.Jody I am stepping up and taking the challenge so I hope I do good and keep on learning and keep getting better, Thank You Jody!



Man you will do just fine. Get with me at the next shoot. OK


----------



## tenfootall (Mar 29, 2012)

I shoot the Novice class for one simple reason. Most of the shoots I get to make,it is more like a real Hunter class than the Hunter class is. At the National ASA shoots,Hunter class can use magnification. How many of you use it for hunting? I DO NOT take shots at animals past 30 yards when hunting. I use one fixed up pin for hunting and yes that is what I use at the shoots I get to make. I am not a serious wanna be PRO. I am just there to have fun and that is the most fun class there is especially when peer grouped. Go to a National ASA shoot and walk the Novice range. Probably 50% or more of the shooters there are in my age class. 50 years and older. Some much older. I will give you this,some of the younger ones are just in there to try and get that quick  $300 or so and go on but some find out real quick it aint as easy as they thought even when they know the yardage. I aint won nuthin and never will. Bottom line it just more fun and thats why I will stay right where I am.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I haven't seen much of an open C class.(red stake, 40 yds) There probably aught to be one for a beginner with a slide to move up to.
> That white stake will be quite a challenge for a beginner. Just a thought ?



I don't know the equipment qualifications for novice but surely some are using those hunter type slides like HHA. 
Theres already a 40 yd red stake at most shoots. I know theres a boat load of classes now but all you'd have to add is a space on a sheet of paper for em. 
Theres usually a lot of shooters in the novice class. That'll give everyone a place to go thats within reason of their ability. 
As far as the open class. About the best you can do is draw the line where ASA does with their 50 yd shooters. 
Open A and above shoots open money or known 50. If theres not a known 50 then 45's OK. What cha thunk ? 

Oh, and if you've shot for years and shoot the National ASA shoots in the novice class, don't you think your good enough to give the real beginners a break ? Put yourself in their shoes. If your there just to have fun, maybe you should shoot the fun class instead of competing against beginners ?
They need a pleasant experience entering 3-D to make em want to come back.   
..........Not pointing anyone out, its just a thought !


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 29, 2012)

All I am saying is there needs to be a class between novice and open trophy or have some kind of move up rule for open trophy. I understand that some people dont like shooting for money but if you shoot asa you shoot for money. I would say there are alot more drama in novice or open trophy than any money class... To me most of the guys who like to sandbag or scared of a challenge or scared of get beat hang out in the open trophy thats why I think if you win on a regular basis in your class you should move up until you are in the highest class. To be the best shooter you can be have to be challenged. Thats my .02 cents.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> All I am saying is there needs to be a class between novice and open trophy or have some kind of move up rule for open trophy. I understand that some people dont like shooting for money but if you shoot asa you shoot for money. I would say there are alot more drama in novice or open trophy than any money class... To me most of the guys who like to sandbag or scared of a challenge or scared of get beat hang out in the open trophy thats why I think if you win on a regular basis in your class you should move up until you are in the highest class. To be the best shooter you can be have to be challenged. Thats my .02 cents.



Open C and hunter at the red stake and 40 yds ?


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

Moving up will definitely make you a better shooter! I left Open C, which is a novice scope class, kicking and screaming! I did not want to leave because I was fairly successful in that class. This was in 2008 and Brian emailed me suggesting that I move up. At that time, I hadn't won my way out of C at the national level. I liked just a few dollars winning out so I wanted to stay the following year. Brian told me at that time that moving up would make me a better shooter. With that being said, I want to thank Brian Dansby for urging me to do something I really didn't want to do. Because of this, I am now a much better shooter than I was then. I am planning to move to semi pro next year and put a good ole country whooping on the Gunna!!!! :-D  

You are doing yourself a favor by moving up.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 29, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Man you will do just fine. Get with me at the next shoot. OK



I am shooting at Hilsmans on Sat morning, are you going to be there?I am about to look at the RAC schedule to see when you all are shooting next.


----------



## 450yardbuck (Mar 29, 2012)

You can't make someone move up in a class that has a Shooter of The Year.  If you win Shooter of The Year then I think you should maybe change the rule to make them move up.  There has been 10 NGA Shoots this year with 6 different winners.  I don't think there is any real domination on anybody's part.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 29, 2012)

dmedd said:


> Moving up will definitely make you a better shooter! I left Open C, which is a novice scope class, kicking and screaming! I did not want to leave because I was fairly successful in that class. This was in 2008 and Brian emailed me suggesting that I move up. At that time, I hadn't won my way out of C at the national level. I liked just a few dollars winning out so I wanted to stay the following year. Brian told me at that time that moving up would make me a better shooter. With that being said, I want to thank Brian Dansby for urging me to do something I really didn't want to do. Because of this, I am now a much better shooter than I was then. I am planning to move to semi pro next year and put a good ole country whooping on the Gunna!!!! :-D
> 
> You are doing yourself a favor by moving up.


Which class did you to dmedd...open B?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

Hilsman's has a 45 yd money class. This old senior is moving up to shoot with the young whipper snappers.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 29, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> All I am saying is there needs to be a class between novice and open trophy or have some kind of move up rule for open trophy. I understand that some people dont like shooting for money but if you shoot asa you shoot for money. I would say there are alot more drama in novice or open trophy than any money class... To me most of the guys who like to sandbag or scared of a challenge or scared of get beat hang out in the open trophy thats why I think if you win on a regular basis in your class you should move up until you are in the highest class. To be the best shooter you can be have to be challenged. Thats my .02 cents.



In ASA, there are 2 classes, Hunter and Open C, between Novice and Open B, which is 45yds, the equivalent of Open Trophy. Hunter, and Open C are both 40yds. In most local shoots, all you have is Hunter between the two, unless that particular shoot recognizes all ASA designations. The Money/Trophy issue you keep bringing up, is really a non-issue. It is, what it is.....and probably won't change. The ASA has a mandatory move up rule only in Novice and Open C. A win, or a total of $300, (I think), and you are out, immediately..... I know, I've been there. Hunter class on up, you are not required to move out til the end of the season, even if you were to win every tournament. Some circuits, not all,  have a Shooter of the Year program. Should a Novice, who is having a great year, be required to forfeit his shot at SOY, just to soothe the egos of those who are being beaten? 

This seems to be an every year thing.....it just won't go away. And that's all I'm going to say about it. Y'all can go on if you want.....


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Which class did you to dmedd...open B?



I moved to Open B. Then I moved to K45. I am going to finish this year in Open A.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok I have a question. Im currently shootin open C (40max). If Im at a shoot an they don't have an open C an I shoot open trophy(45max). Jus say I have a good day an place. Do I need to move up to open B?


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Open C and hunter at the red stake and 40 yds ?



You can call the class whatever but alot of local clubs dont have a open c they have open trophy and open money. All i am saying is if you can make a move up rule in novice why not open trophy?


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Ok I have a question. Im currently shootin open C (40max). If Im at a shoot an they don't have an open C an I shoot open trophy(45max). Jus say I have a good day an place. Do I need to move up to open B?



From my experience, that has been left up to the individual club to decide. I know some places we shoot, if you win one of the open trophy or open c classes twice, you automatically move up. Novice has pretty much been done the same way.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Ok I have a question. Im currently shootin open C (40max). If Im at a shoot an they don't have an open C an I shoot open trophy(45max). Jus say I have a good day an place. Do I need to move up to open B?



I was in your same predicament four years ago. When I finally did move up, my level of shooting moved up also.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

The hardest thing to overcome, when you are winning a good number of shoots, is to move up. I had to get rid of the I want to win all the time mentality and focus on being competitive with the next level of competition. It's very satisfying when you finish near the top of the pack at a higher level.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 29, 2012)

dmedd said:


> The hardest thing to overcome, when you are winning a good number of shoots, is to move up. I had to get rid of the I want to win all the time mentality and focus on being competitive with the next level of competition. It's very satisfying when you finish near the top of the pack at a higher level.



I won a local shoot in open C a couple weeks ago. So im thinking im spose to move up anyway.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> You can call the class whatever but alot of local clubs dont have a open c they have open trophy and open money. All i am saying is if you can make a move up rule in novice why not open trophy?



I don't think their trying to police all levels. Most open A shooters move up voluntarily. Most B shooters probably belong in trophy. Their leaving most of it up to the integrity of the individuals. This is just basically trying to protect the real beginners from getting beat down from someone thats truthfully above the novice level. Archery wont grow if they don't come back. Anyone thats been shooting a while know that loosing comes with the territory.


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I don't think their trying to police all levels. Most open A shooters move up voluntarily. Most B shooters probably belong in trophy. Their leaving most of it up to the integrity of the individuals. This is just basically trying to protect the real beginners from getting beat down from someone thats truthfully above the novice level. Archery wont grow if they don't come back. Anyone thats been shooting a while know that loosing comes with the territory.



If that was the case why does asa have a move up rule? All i am saying there is alot of people (SANDBAGGER) who camp out in the open trophy that should have moved up. They are the ones who are scared of getting beat


----------



## watermedic (Mar 29, 2012)

Why would you camp out for a trophy? I think you need to look at the rules. If a money class puts you up against someone who is way above your skill level, why donate double the money it would cost you to shoot the trophy class?

Everyones goal is not to be the best. It may just be to have fun. I would rather shoot with all of my friends in whatever class they choose on that particular day for local shoots.


----------



## 450yardbuck (Mar 29, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Hilsman's has a 45 yd money class. This old senior is moving up to shoot with the young whipper snappers.





GIBBS said:


> If that was the case why does asa have a move up rule? All i am saying there is alot of people (SANDBAGGER) who camp out in the open trophy that should have moved up. They are the ones who are scared of getting beat


Everyone in open trophy has lost a minimum of 5 times. So how does that make who ever you are talking about scared of getting beat. I don't understand why you keep bringing up a class you don't even shoot in. I don't hear the people in the class complaining. I guess J Hughes and MIrvin should quit to make everybody else in k45 feel better about themselves too.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 29, 2012)

Chuck, your avatar makes me hungry man!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> If that was the case why does asa have a move up rule? All i am saying there is alot of people (SANDBAGGER) who camp out in the open trophy that should have moved up. They are the ones who are scared of getting beat



Don't know who your talking about but you just put yourself in the beginners shoes.    ...Just saying


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I am shooting at Hilsmans on Sat morning, are you going to be there?I am about to look at the RAC schedule to see when you all are shooting next.



It will be around noon be for I get there. I got chase a bird in the AM.


----------



## slick 3412 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll show up to Pulaski county Sunday and shoot the unlimited open money trophy 75 yard class and have blast! Its all about fun! My opinion is if you shoot over 200the in novice class once, move up! Even if you didn't win!


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 30, 2012)

450yardbuck said:


> Everyone in open trophy has lost a minimum of 5 times. So how does that make who ever you are talking about scared of getting beat. I don't understand why you keep bringing up a class you don't even shoot in. I don't hear the people in the class complaining. I guess J Hughes and MIrvin should quit to make everybody else in k45 feel better about themselves too.



I do not want anyone to quit. I want the sport of archery to get stronger and better.


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 30, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Don't know who your talking about but you just put yourself in the beginners shoes.    ...Just saying



I am far from a beginner i have been shooting 30 plus years. I have saw the ups and downs of the sport


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I am far from a beginner i have been shooting 30 plus years. I have saw the ups and downs of the sport



Look at it this way.....MIrvin is an excellent shot, we all know that. If he decided to shoot Money class every time, the outcome might be much the same as Trophy class. Ever thought that he might just be trying to give others a chance to win some $$? I'm not saying he would win every time, but his chances are a lot better than most. I'd love to shoot with him, I might learn something! Same with JHughes....I would love to shoot against either one.

This thread is about Novice.....why don't we just leave it at that.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 30, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I am far from a beginner i have been shooting 30 plus years. I have saw the ups and downs of the sport


Lets try it again. Being that you've been around so long, you know about sand baggers. You also know how the beginners feel when someone shoots up in the novice class over and over and doesn't give them a chance. This thread is about helping them, not people that have been around like us. We have developed shooting skills that give us a chance, they haven't.
Moving up in all classes a great topic for another thread.


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 30, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Lets try it again. Being that you've been around so long, you know about sand baggers. You also know how the beginners feel when someone shoots up in the novice class over and over and doesn't give them a chance. This thread is about helping them, not people that have been around like us. We have developed shooting skills that give us a chance, they haven't.
> Moving up in all classes a great topic for another thread.



This thread was started to help the novice class, and i am sorry if i got off topic but to me the shooters must work together as a whole are we will not have a sport. I think more shooters are being lost after the novice class when they have to move up to the higher class. I just feel like something is missing.


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 30, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Look at it this way.....MIrvin is an excellent shot, we all know that. If he decided to shoot Money class every time, the outcome might be much the same as Trophy class. Ever thought that he might just be trying to give others a chance to win some $$? I'm not saying he would win every time, but his chances are a lot better than most. I'd love to shoot with him, I might learn something! Same with JHughes....I would love to shoot against either one.
> 
> This thread is about Novice.....why don't we just leave it at that.....



I have never shot with either MIRVIN or JHUGHES but i have always heard good things about both. Both are excellent shooters by the scores the post and i think both have shot open pro i know MIRVIN has, so that tells me that they are willing to challenge there selfs and step up to the plate, to shoot with the best. I feel like more should do the same. God knows i would love to but i am to old and just about blind...lol.


----------



## Big John (Mar 30, 2012)

I want to shoot Pro Novice can I go back I never won out with ASA?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 30, 2012)

Big John said:


> I want to shoot Pro Novice can I go back I never won out with ASA?



Nope but u can shoot nova pro with me if u want


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 30, 2012)

Big John said:


> I want to shoot Pro Novice can I go back I never won out with ASA?



Sounds like a challenge. I've only shot novice one time in my life.  
It was the last year of the old henry co club on spear rd in stockbridge, near the army navy store.  The next year tri county started up. 
Does any of the old timers know what year that was ?  Could've been a pro novice by now.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2012)

had to go up in the attic and find the dusty plaque boxes...the oldest tri county plaque i could find was 1998.
could have been a year earlier, old ab hunter would know for sure, lol


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 30, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Sounds like a challenge. I've only shot novice one time in my life.
> It was the last year of the old henry co club on spear rd in stockbridge, near the army navy store.  The next year tri county started up. Does any of the old timers know what year that was ?  Could've been a pro novice by now.



I dont have a clue what year that was Lee but I won my first trophy from the same club, only it was before the Henry county days. It was Rockdale back then (1989) still have the trophy too


----------



## abhunter (Mar 30, 2012)

thinking 94 gezz , will have to do some digging


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 30, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Sounds like a challenge. I've only shot novice one time in my life.
> It was the last year of the old henry co club on spear rd in stockbridge, near the army navy store.  The next year tri county started up.
> Does any of the old timers know what year that was ?  Could've been a pro novice by now.


You are kidding right you can't even remember where you  parked your truck


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 30, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> You are kidding right you can't even remember where you  parked your truck



Man, that was cold...tough crowd.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> You are kidding right you can't even remember where you  parked your truck


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> You are kidding right you can't even remember where you  parked your truck



He calls that sometimers. Yall are all shot out.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2012)

oldgeez said:


>



O you are right. way .


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> You are kidding right you can't even remember where you  parked your truck



Hey, I resemble that remark.  >>--->  Never did find that red truck.


----------



## fulltime (Apr 1, 2012)

> thinking 94 gezz , will have to do some digging


i have a 2nd place in novice(45 yards) 1994 and i won a open(money) there before they moved. i am thinking 1996 was their last year there.


----------

